# Gibson G-45 Studio



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

These look like a very attractive option, considering the $1299 pricepoint, all solid woods, electronics, and Made in USA. 








Gibson - G-45 Studio - Antique Natural


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It would depend on the tone, of course but a decent guitar with those specs are hard to come by at that price.It doesn't say the walnut sides are solid, though, only the top. I would like to try one out but L & M says they are out of stock.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

All solid per Gibson's website.

_"A solid Sitka spruce top and solid walnut back and sides deliver crisp sounds with plenty of wonderful overtones while a Fishman Sonitone pickup captures every nuance for easy plug-and-play at home, in the studio or on stage."_


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> All solid per Gibson's website.
> 
> _"A solid Sitka spruce top and solid walnut back and sides deliver crisp sounds with plenty of wonderful overtones while a Fishman Sonitone pickup captures every nuance for easy plug-and-play at home, in the studio or on stage."_


I looked this up on L & M's site and also Guitar Center's site and neither showed it as being solid back and sides. You would think Gibson would make sure this was done on their dealer's website as that is an important selling feature.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I went to the Gibson website and noticed this about the neck:

Neck Material
Utile
Neck Profile
Advanced Response
Scale Length
24.75" / 62.865cm
Fingerboard Material
Walnut

What is utile and what is advanced response?


----------



## jontheshredder (Sep 13, 2019)

It's not uncommon for Guitar Center & Musician's Friend to have incomplete specs. 

What is advanced response? Pshh, I mean, you don't want a guitar with incompetent response, _do you? _


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Utile | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Thanks-now what is advanced response?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

No idea what that is, but I did try one out today. Felt and sounded great and very compelling at this price point.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well they have to have a few of these if they want to compete in the market. I have a HP 415 W and i love it. Its a low entry level model but it sounds great plugged and unplugged. In the end, all that matters is if you like it.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

When I was a young guy my Father advised me that when buying a car, whether new or used, one of the most important things to consider is how many miles you're going to get for the money you put out. I see guitar buying very much the same way. What specs am I getting for the bucks spent? Check out Blueridge, Eastman and Guild. At this price range they have much better specs than anything Martin, Gibson or Taylor have to offer and the quality is every bit as good.

Guild D140ce - Solid mahogany back and sides - Solid spruce top - Mahogany neck - Full body binding top and back - 100% gloss finish - MOP inlays - Fishman electronics = $950 new.










Added a set of gold Grovers just for the look of em.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

if the studio sounds good and feels good ,then they are good, as with any git if you "feel it", grab it and dont let go...(untill the next one) cheers!


----------

